# share per sciare



## pizzi

In Emilia, uno dei nuovi suoni da assimilare è stato *share* al posto di *sciare*. Sentivo dire: _vado a share_, e non capivo se il mio interlocutore stesse parlando di una località a me sconosciuta. Verbo rigorosamente all'infinito, forse raro il participio passato; ma non sapendo *share*, non so quel che si dice sulle piste; magari _sto shando_.

Non si tratta di dialetto, ma di accentazione di italiano, da queste parti (Parma e provincia).

Avete altri casi simili, in giro per l'Italia?

piz


----------



## infinite sadness

Scì, in Sishilia è facile sentirlo, a causa dell'influenza arabo/africana.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Eh, sì, Piz. 

Anche nell'emilia di sud-est da diversi anni è sorto di vezzo di pronunciare _sciare_ come bisillabo anziché trisillabo. Questo comporta un'affievolimento esiziale per la vocale "i". Non sono un sociologo, ma ho notato che da noi questa abitudine è più tipica delle ragazze della "buona" borghesia. 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Può essere istruttivo notare - e far notare - che, se escludiamo il simpatico e praticissimo uso che ha fatto Pizzi della convenzione grafica inglese (sh) per rappresentare la fricativa palatale sorda, non c'è modo di rappresentare graficamente la pronuncia / ʃare / in italiano.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Forse un modo per velocizzare la pronuncia? 
Però se non sbaglio, il gruppo "sciare" va pronunciato /ʃare/ in parole come lasciare, accasciare, fasciare, ecc.
Forse anche per analogia con queste parole?

Io giurerei di pronunciare _sciare_ con la _i_ sempre, ma chissà se mi possa sfuggire un _share_ nella pronuncia a ritmo (molto) veloce.

A proposito di ciò, a chi interessa, ho aperto un topic simile sul forum di Cruscate: Pronuncia di «viaggio e derivati»
Essenzialmente, viaggio è pronunciato /vi'aʤʤo/ (cioè vi-àg-gio) al centro-sud e in italiano standard, ma /'vjaʤʤo/ al nord (viàg-gio).
Io faccio eccezione, pur essendo di Roma pronuncio in 2 sillabe: viàg-gio.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!!!

Se c'è una cosa che odio è proprio quella!

Sento spesso nelle telecronache delle olimpiadi invernali commenti come: la shata è fluida!

Mi viene l'orticaria, è una cosa insentibile!!!!!!!! AIUTOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Youngfun

_"Lasciata è fluida"_


----------



## francisgranada

A me (non madrelingua) la pronuncia "share" suona male, direi innaturale. Visto che la "i" nella parola _sci_ (d'origine straniera) fa parte del tema e il verbo _sciare _è una derivazione "tarda" (quindi non da un latino *sciare: _*scio, *scias, *sciat _... ), la pronuncia di questa "i" si presuppone in qualche modo. 

Il "problema" sarà che nei verbi italiani in -_are,_ per quanto lo so io, l'accento cade sempre sulla desinenza dell'infinito (-_*à*re_) che in questo caso risulta in una situazione eccezionale dal punto di vista della pronuncia italiana (per cui forse anche la eventuale pronuncia spontanea o ipercorretta "share"). Se invece fosse _-ere_ la desinenza, quella usata nel caso di formazione di "nuovi" verbi, avremmo probabilmente "_sc*ì*ere_" (coll'accento sulla "i"). 

A proposito, come lo coniugano questo "share":_ sho, shi, sha, shamo, shate, shanno , _oppure _scìo, scìi, scìa _...? (non parlo sull'ortografia, ovviamente, ma sulla pronuncia)


----------



## Youngfun

Ovviamente _scìo, scìi, scìa _e tutte le voci del verbo sciare hanno l'accento sulla i, e hanno il suono /ʃʃi'-/ + vocale, mai /ʃʃ/ + vocale


----------



## Lituano

francisgranada said:


> A me (non madrelingua) la pronuncia "share" suona male, direi innaturale. Visto che la "i" nella parola _sci_ (d'origine straniera) fa parte del tema e il verbo _sciare _è una derivazione "tarda" (quindi non da un latino *sciare: _*scio, *scias, *sciat _... ), la pronuncia di questa "i" si presuppone in qualche modo.
> 
> Il "problema" sarà che nei verbi italiani in -_are,_ per quanto lo so io, l'accento cade sempre sulla desinenza dell'infinito (-_*à*re_) che in questo caso risulta in una situazione eccezionale dal punto di vista della pronuncia italiana (per cui forse anche la eventuale pronuncia spontanea o ipercorretta "share"). Se invece fosse _-ere_ la desinenza, quella usata nel caso di formazione di "nuovi" verbi, avremmo probabilmente "_sc*ì*ere_" (coll'accento sulla "i").
> 
> A proposito, come lo coniugano questo "share":_ sho, shi, sha, shamo, shate, shanno , _oppure _scìo, scìi, scìa _...? (non parlo sull'ortografia, ovviamente, ma sulla pronuncia)



Ciao Francis! La pronuncia del verbo "sciare" in Italian Standard dovrebbe essere "sci-are" (io sci-o, tu sci-i, lui sci-a).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Lit! Io volevo piuttosto chiedere se quelli che dicono "share", pronunciano  anche "sho, shi ...". Ma non credo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

No, infatti, Fran.

La coniugazione viene a essere: shìo, shìi, shìa, shamo, shate, shìano.

Piuttosto mi chiedo perché tu dica che "...la desinenza dell'infinito (-_*à*re_) che in questo caso risulta in una situazione eccezionale dal punto di vista della pronuncia italiana...".

Direi che la situazione "normale" per l'italiano veda la tonica proprio sulla penultima. O forse non ho capito cosa intendi dire.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Giorgio. 

Volevo dire questo:

... Nei verbi italiani in -_are_ l'accento cade sempre sulla desinenza dell'infinito (-_*à*re_), per cui anche nel caso della parola _sciare. _Il risulato è una pronuncia eccezionale, cioè trisillaba, dell'infinito _sciare _(anche se l'accento non è sulla "ì"). E quindi forse per questo alcuni dicono "_share_", che sarebbe la pronuncia "naturale italiana". Se invece, ipoteticamente parlando, fosse _-ere_ la desinenza dell'infinito, allora sarebbe possibile anche la variante "_sc*ì*ere_", mantenendo l'accento sulla "i" tematica della parola "sci" anche nell'infinito (e non solo nelle forme _scio, scii, scia _ecc... )


----------



## Youngfun

Scusami francisgranada,
non capisco il tuo ragionamento.
Se ipoteticamente parlando i verbi derivanti da forestierismi avessero la desinenza _-ere_, perché sarebbe _*scìere_ e non _*sciére (sci-ére /_ʃʃi'ere_/)_?
L'accentazione degli infiniti è normalmente sulla _a_ per _-are_, sulla _e_ per _-ere_ e sulla _i_ per _-ire, _in modo da mantenere l'accentazione piana.
Che io sappia, è così per tutt'e tre le coniugazioni. Non solo per _-are_.

Invece nei verbi coniugati al presente, di solito l'accentazione si sposta sulla sillaba precedente rispetto all'infinito, in modo da mantenere anche il verbo coniugato come parola piana.
Ci sono poi tantissime eccezioni in cui le voci del presente indicativo hanno l'accentazione sdrucciola.
Oppure voci del presente che secondo la grammatica normativa si dovrebbero pronunciare piane, ma nell'uso comune sono pronunciate sdrucciole.

Invece nell'indicativo presente, non è possibile mantenere l'accento sulla medesima sillaba della forma all'infinito, altrimenti avremmo parole tronche.
Mi pare che in italiano non esistano verbi al presente tronchi... mentre invece è tronca è la forma al passato remoto dei verbi regolari nella terza persona singolare.
Come: egli mangiò.

Per sciare: egli sciò.
Ma anche qui non si pronuncia shò /ʃʃo/ , bensì sci-ò /ʃʃi'o/.

Shò /ʃʃo/ mi fa pensare all'esclamazione che rivolgiamo ai cani per mandarli via .

Invece non capisco la tua frase:



> mantendendo l'accento sulla "i" tematica della parola "sci" anche nell'infinito


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ...non capisco il tuo ragionamento.
> Se ipoteticamente parlando i verbi derivanti da forestierismi avessero la desinenza _-ere_, perché sarebbe _*scìere_ e non _*sciére_? ...



Non dico che necessariamente sarebbe *_scìere_ ma lo potrebbe essere, perché in _-ere_ ci esistono verbi anche sdruccioli in italiano, p.e. prendere, scegliere, vivere ecc, cui accentuazione risale al latino. Insomma, nel caso di *_scìere_ si manterrebbe la chiara pronucia della "i" tonica (che fa parte della parola originale "sci") in una maniera naturale. Invece, nel caso di _sciare _la "i" viene articolata "consapevolmente" appunto per non alterare la stessa parola "sci", visto che la pronuncia naturale sarebbe *_share_.

Si tratta però solo d'un pensiero e non d'una cosa importantissima ...


----------



## Youngfun

Egregio francisgranada,

Chiedo umilmente venia per la mia critica infondata .
Non avevo pensato ai verbi in _-ere_ sdruccioli, quando ho scritto quel post non mi erano venuti in mente. Il v*ì*vere D) in Cina mi sta facendo dimenticare l'italiano.
Allora condivido la tua ipotesi. 

Alcuni avevano coniato un neologismo verbale in _-ere_ sdrucciolo: _intern*é*ttere _(parola macedonia di internet+connettere, quindi connettersi a Internet), ma in questo caso si tratta di un'eccezione perché segue l'accentazione sdrucciola di conn*é*ttere.
Nella formazione di neologismi verbali a me viene comunque più spontaneo collocare la parola + àre o ére accentati, ma non ti so spiegare perché.
Ma è meglio evitare _*sciére_ per l'assonanza con il verbo volgare francese _chier_! 

Invece i verbi in _-ire_ dovrebbero essere tutti piani? Non mi viene in mente nessuno sdrucciolo.


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ... Chiedo umilmente venia per la mia critica infondata ...



Ma figurati , errare humanum est.



> Invece i verbi in _-ire_ dovrebbero essere tutti piani? Non mi viene in mente nessuno sdrucciolo.



Credo di sì. Etimologicamente parlando, nel caso dei verbi sdruccioli e piani in_ -ere,_ si tratta di fatto di due coniugazioni diverse. Confronta le differenze nella coniugazione latina:_ timere > timeo_,_ times, timet _...però _vivere > vivo, vivis, vivit .._.


----------



## Youngfun

infinite sadness said:


> Scì, in Sishilia è facile sentirlo, a causa dell'influenza arabo/africana.


Anche nelle pronunce regionali toscana e romana si dice Si*shi*lia.
In toscano e in romanesco la C dolce /tʃ/ intervocalica si deaffrìca in [ʃ], quindi nella pronuncia rilassata verrebbe pronunciata [si'ʃilja].
Se n'è parlato qui e in altri topic che non trovo più.
Ma attenzione, la _c_ "strascicata" è pronunciata come una [ʃ] semplice, e non corrisponde all'italiano _sc_, che è sempre pronunciata doppia [ʃʃ] nella pronuncia standard.

Interessante l'influenza dell'arabo . Forse in Si*sh*iliaD) si pronuncia anche _sc _come [ʃ] semplice, a causa dell'influenza araba? Se n'era parlato qui.

A proposito, correggo il refuso nel mio precedente post:


Youngfun said:


> il gruppo "sciare" va pronunciato /*ʃʃ*are/ in parole come lasciare, accasciare, fasciare, ecc.





francisgranada said:


> Ma figurati , errare humanum est.


 Ma mi era parso ingiusto criticarti .


francisgranada said:


> Etimologicamente parlando, nel caso dei verbi sdruccioli e piani in_ -ere,_ si tratta di fatto di due coniugazioni diverse. Confronta le differenze nella coniugazione latina:_ timere > timeo_,_ times, timet _...però _vivere > vivo, vivis, vivit .._.


Nelle mie grammatiche, anche _dire_ e _fare _erano considerati di seconda coniugazione perché derivanti dal lativo _dicere _e _facere_.
Infatti le loro coniugazioni _dico, dici, dice, dicono, faccio, facciamo,_ etc. sono più spiegabili con la seconda coniugazione che non con la terza per dire, o con la prima per fare.
Mentre i toscani sono più "regolari", e dicono _io fo_ .


----------

